# Do bees like ginseng flowers



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, All!


The weather is fine in the 70s for some backyard
work today. Planted my ginseng patch next to a shaded tree. This one look like a small lizard with a pointy tail. It could grow
up to be a big dinosaur later on. Who knows. So a question came to mind and wonder do the bees like the ginseng flowers too when they bloom during the Autumn time? Not even sure if the bees like the ginseng flowers. If the honey can have a bit of marijuana property from an earlier post here, will the honey have some ginseng property next to a patch? If not then I'll just harvest the seeds and enjoy my small ginseng patch either way. Happy planting season!


Wild live ginseng planting:


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

My Ginseng flowers in mid June. Flowers are a cluster of small green flowers. I have seen small flies, gnats and bees around the flowers, but never a honeybee. The real show comes in the Fall when the seed cluster turns bright red.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

An update:

Taking advantage of the rains, my planted ginseng patch have sprouted. Some are still in
their dormant stage though fast growing with the nicer warm weather here. This patch is just outside
the bee yard a few feet away. Hoping to see some red berries this season. Need to order some new
seeds to expand soon.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

A quick update:


These are full grown plants already. Some are still in the process of sprouting out of the ground. I put up a
small mesh to protect it from the slugs. With this much rains this year the slugs are notorious for eating the young leaves. The
center of the plant is where the berry will mature later on.


----------

